# Oklahoma Joe Pellet Mod thoughts



## RobertoRojo (Feb 24, 2021)

I currently have a Dyna Glo vertical offset smoker. I am looking to upgrade a little (around $500).

I have been thinking about a pellet smoker however, I do like playing with fire. But, when it comes to the long smokes like Pork Butts and the like I wouldn't mind the convenience of a Pellet grill. 

My thought is to get a Oklahoma Joes Longhorn Reverse flow smoker. Later I will add a Pellet hopper assembly to the left side of the grill. In theory I would have the best of both worlds.

Your thoughts?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 24, 2021)

I appreciate a dreamer lol.......I'm not sure that's a solid plan. You'll need the hopper, controller, auger assembly and fire pot. You'd then need to fabricate a heat diffuser to sit over the firepot. After you've bought all that you could have easily just bought a cheap pellet smoker


----------



## RobertoRojo (Feb 24, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I appreciate a dreamer lol.......I'm not sure that's a solid plan. You'll need the hopper, controller, auger assembly and fire pot. You'd then need to fabricate a heat diffuser to sit over the firepot. After you've bought all that you could have easily just bought a cheap pellet smoker



Lol yeah, that kind of dream is probably better left for those that have more time and money than myself. 

Odds are I will go with something like a BBQ Guru.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 24, 2021)

I just got done taking apart and putting my OK Joe Pellet back together to clear a jam and while that far did more cleaning. Having a better idea of how it all works now it sounds like a neat idea but there will be a far amount or work and cost as stated by 

 TNJAKE
. That being said I do believe I have seen where some people have made their own pellet smoker before, maybe they could chime in.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Feb 24, 2021)

You can't own too many smokers!!!


----------



## RobertoRojo (Feb 24, 2021)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> You can't own too many smokers!!!



HAHA  I wish! The YouTuber "Baby Back Maniac" has the corner on that market.


----------



## WVHillbillyinSC (Dec 17, 2021)

RobertoRojo said:


> I currently have a Dyna Glo vertical offset smoker. I am looking to upgrade a little (around $500).
> 
> I have been thinking about a pellet smoker however, I do like playing with fire. But, when it comes to the long smokes like Pork Butts and the like I wouldn't mind the convenience of a Pellet grill.
> 
> ...


For Christmas, I'm getting a DIY Pellet Burner to add to my Vertical Offset Smoker.  I think your idea of adding a pellet burner to an offset smoker is great.  I plan to run both sides at the same time...but I can choose to run one side only - If I want to.  My theory...The Pellet Burner will give me the temp control I want and the Stick Burner will give me the smoke flavor I love.  Won't know the results until around New Years day, but I've made all my drawings and am ready to get started.  I've got about $230 wrapped up in the Combo package so far.  Going to seal my box a little better, but that's about it.  I'm as excited for Christmas day as a 4 year old....Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## slavikborisov (Dec 17, 2021)

Depends on how much you got to spend but there's not that much involved in buying a completed pellet hopper assembly. Cut a hole, 4 bolts, and a heat diffuser which you can buy as well. I got mine from smoke daddy inc.


----------



## WVHillbillyinSC (Dec 17, 2021)

slavikborisov said:


> Depends on how much you got to spend but there's not that much involved in buying a completed pellet hopper assembly. Cut a hole, 4 bolts, and a heat diffuser which you can buy as well. I got mine from smoke daddy inc.


I'm planning on using a Ceramic Pizza Plate as a Heat diffuser.  It's the right size and It's just setting on the shelf in the back of the cabinet.  You are right...there's not much involved in completing my DIY.


----------

